# Forgive me guys, I have sinned....



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Hi guys,

Forgive me, I have sinned !!  . As I told you in some of my previous posts, I went to USA and, of course, had to visit some bike shops. I wanted to buy a either a Ventana or a Moots, maybe both. However, when I arrived to the shop, I just couldn´t resist the sex appeal of a BMC Time Machine frame and the lure of a pair of Zipp 404 wheelset. I was offered a very nice deal, immediately pulled the trigger and bought the frame and the wheelset !!!.










The frame is still to be built.



















The wheelset has been used in a Triathlon two weeks ago with my Colnago C-50. They are wonderful !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.

Ps. The C-50 weighs a bit less than 7 kgs (Full carbon fiber frame, Dura-Ace shifters and cassette, Campagnolo Record Ultra-Torque Compact Crankset, Zipp Stem, Zipp Handlebar, colnago carbon fiber seatpost, Selle Italia SLC carbon saddle, Zipp 404 wheelset, Michelin Pro Race-2 clincher tires). It is a wonderful ride !!!.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I't just when you were going to buy a decent mtb, you buy a roadie... tsk tsk tsk....

You need to pray one holy father and 3 holly mary and you're good to go....

Actaully, it's a pretty nice bike!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> Ps. The C-50 weighs a bit less than 7 kgs (Full carbon fiber frame, Dura-Ace shifters and cassette, Campagnolo Record Ultra-Torque Compact Crankset, Zipp Stem, Zipp Handlebar, colnago carbon fiber seatpost, Selle Italia SLC carbon saddle, Zipp 404 wheelset, Michelin Pro Race-2 clincher tires). It is a wonderful ride !!!.


That used to be my dream bike, until I decided I didn't want to be squashed by a bus!!! 

Very cool


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I just noticed this, I don't know much about roadbikes and maybe it's just how the photo was taken. Do a road fork has a bend at the crown? Like it seems if you follow a straight line from the headtube, it's not straight down, but sort of is more slack.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

So we stop hearing from you in a LOOOONG time and you come up with this???!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!! *

That's a beautiful ride... Wow... Just now that I'm lusting after a road bike. I tried to take back that one from my cousin, but my wife doesn't want TWO bikes at home. Aww.. Women who don't ride... 

Really, your bikes left me speechless... they're gorgeous...

From the Tri pic you posted, I see those roadies can't make a turn to save their lives.... You took the path of least resistance and went out the corner beautifully with no need to hammer really hard to keep speed up.

Rzoz... Yeah, the fork is straight. All forks have an offset on the dropouts to make what's called "rake" and "trail" which are the dimensions that will determinate how the bike will turn along with the head angle.

Ye olde forks used to have a bend, ours have the offset at the dropouts and these newer carbon blades are straight. Less weight and the carbon flex some to give compliance... If that one looks weird to you, you haven't seen the fork of a Pinarello Dogma.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> So we stop hearing from you in a LOOOONG time and you come up with this???!!!
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS!! *
> 
> ...


I didn't say they were weird, just that I didn't know if they were straight or bended. I know about the offset, though.

Now, you and a road bike, hmmm.... I think I've heard you talk something about road bikes a while ago....

Me too want a roadie.... I'm still thinking on a Cannondale, Merida or Orbea aluminium (yep, I know, CF is pretty nice for roadies, but I don't want to spend toooo much).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I didn't say they were weird, just that I didn't know if they were straight or bended. I know about the offset, though.


Well... they're stright. The one on the Dogma is certainly weird...

Pinarello Onda.











rzozaya1969 said:


> Now, you and a road bike, hmmm.... I think I've heard you talk something about road bikes a while ago....


I like them a lot, but they tend to bore me over time. They're fast as nothing a MTB can be, the handling is razor-sharp and they corner great despite the skinny tyres and "weird" (to us) angles.

Also, there isn't better training for your aerobic base and dropping body fat.

It can be quite dangerous... And I'm not talking about getting run over by a bus. Just that you go fast and asphalt is harder than dirt... and much more abrasive.



rzozaya1969 said:


> Me too want a roadie.... I'm still thinking on a Cannondale, Merida or Orbea aluminium (yep, I know, CF is pretty nice for roadies, but I don't want to spend toooo much).


On a budget?? Giant. Hands down.
I'd love an OCR 3... Crazy Cat (that dealer in Cd. Juarez) has them for less than 600 bucks and it's nicely equipped for a roadie wannabe and the frame is worth upgrading (typical Giant).

If you're seriously thinking about keeping it, get something with a Shimano Tiagra Group. (Think Road's LX) or a Campagnolo Xenon. The bottom end is Shimano Sora which is 8sp and heavy, basically a Deore level stuff.

Would you want to get really serious, then Ultegra or Dura Ace in Shimano... or Campy Chorus or Record.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I love road bikes, they are beautiful and its a whole different experience riding them, not better, not worse, just different. I use to lust after a Colnago but I settled 7 years ago for my Giant OCR team ONCE. 

I built it up from scratch and I put maybe 4,00Kms on it until I re-fell in love with mountain biking. Now I only ride it during holidays in Acapulco or in the summer when the tour de france is on. 

Looks like my usual riding buddy bought an Orbea Orca, so looks like I will be hitting the road more often this year


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I love road bikes, they are beautiful and its a whole different experience riding them, not better, not worse, just different. I use to lust after a Colnago but I settled 7 years ago for my Giant OCR team ONCE.
> 
> I built it up from scratch and I put maybe 4,00Kms on it until I re-fell in love with mountain biking. Now I only ride it during holidays in Acapulco or in the summer when the tour de france is on.
> 
> Looks like my usual riding buddy bought an Orbea Orca, so looks like I will be hitting the road more often this year


Mmmh... the road bug is biting me again...

Especially now that you can take the Metro with your bike and some streets are closed on Sundays.

But no chance for what the rest of the year goes... :bluefrown:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

noooooo
THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELS YOU!










jk.. all types of bikes are nice in some way


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I want a roadie... I want a roadie....

Well, probably. If trails weren't so fun! Or I had more days to ride!

Eventually, I'll buy one


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*WOW! nice bike you have there!*

Beautifull bike that BMC, I was considering the low end of them but had a deal on a merida and got a campy gruppo and wheels for it... still have to build it though, in the end I came lower on what I was expecting to pay for the whole bike.

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Beautifull bike that BMC, I was considering the low end of them but had a deal on a merida and got a campy gruppo and wheels for it... still have to build it though, in the end I came lower on what I was expecting to pay for the whole bike.
> 
> El Rivas


Oh, come on... Put up at least a pic of the "pieces" before building it! Please!!

EDIT...

What size are you guys on a Road bike??
I don't really know mine, I guess my cousin's is a 52 and fitted right. I guess the stem was 100mm, but it felt like I needed a 90mm. My Giant Warp and the road bike were pretty similar in fit. Both felt very good. 
40 bars for me. 42 fit good but make me feel a bit too open when riding on the drops.

This was mine... pretty low tech, but the fork was Cro-Mo so it was not like riding a plank. I actually miss it... My cousin had it pretty abandoned. I had to replace the rusty chain, tune up gears, change cables, griptape, etc.

Sorry for the Road nostalgia.


----------

